# Un coup



## syl2o

Oi,
como se diria "un coup" :
Ca fait du bien de boire/pisser/gueuler un coup.

Faz sentir bem beber/mijar/gritar uma vez(?)um golpe(?)

Obrigado


Sylvain


----------



## Carfer

_'um pouco'_


----------



## tdcardoso

Acho que o sentido do un coup é 'de uma vez só', expressando algo 'forte'.

Como 'beber de uma talagada só'.

Porém, para mijar/gritar, não me recordo nenhuma expressão específica.

O que talvez mais se aproxime seria utilizar a expressão 'com vontade'. Pelo menos é o que usamos no sul 

_É uma sensação boa a de beber / mijar / gritar com vontade._

Abs!


----------



## Carfer

tdcardoso said:


> Acho que o sentido do un coup é 'de uma vez só', expressando algo 'forte'.
> 
> Como 'beber de uma talagada só'.
> 
> Porém, para mijar/gritar, não me recordo nenhuma expressão específica.


 
A minha dificuldade foi essa, por uma lado e, por outro, porque me pareceu que, nesse caso, deveria ser _'d'un (seul) coup_'. O que me parece que a frase quer dizer é que faz bem chorar/gritar um bocado e arrumar de vez a coisa. Quando sugeri '_um pouco_' era nesse sentido, mas provavelmente os brasileiros entendem _'um pouco'_ como significando só '_pequena quantidade_', acepção que também é nossa, embora tenhamos outra, a que equivale a chorar um bocado, que tem mais que ver com a duração do que com a quantidade ou a intensidade (e _'um bocado/um pouco'_ pode equivaler a um período relativamente dilatado). Clarificado isto, estou de acordo consigo. Quanto à expressão equivalente, quiçá _'duma só _vez' cubra melhor o sentido.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Sylvain,
A expressão mais próxima que me ocorre é "de vez em quando":

É bom chorar de vez em quando...


----------



## GamblingCamel

BOIRE UN COUP http://terrain.revues.org/2955

« Un homme sobre ne doit boire que deux ou trois coups à son repas », note en 1690 Furetière dans son Dictionnaire. 
Mais qu'est-ce qu'un « coup » ? Une gorgée ? Un verre ? Un geste ? Tout ce que l'on peut boire en une fois ? Comment le mesurer quantitativement ? 

La quantité réelle de ce qui est bu dans « un coup » reste inconnue, ce qui peut permettre malgré tout un enivrement « discret », aux deux sens du terme : une gorgée, un verre ou une bouteille, remplis de vin ou d'eau-de-vie, peuvent constituer l'unité d'un seul coup... 
Mais tant que l'expression « boire un coup » est utilisée, elle indique que l'ivresse n'est pas le but recherché.


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> É bom chorar de vez em quando...



Does CHORAR translate as GUEULER?
WR indicates the 1st = To cry/weep -- and the 2nd = To yell out/scream.


----------



## Carfer

GamblingCamel said:


> Does CHORAR translate as GUEULER?
> WR indicates the 1st = To cry/weep -- and the 2nd = To yell out/scream.


 
Não necessariamente. '_Gueuler_' é mais _'gritar', berrar',_ _'abrir as goelas'_, mas '_chorar_' também não significa apenas _'chorar baixinho'. _Talvez por isso costumemos adjectivar quando queremos transmitir a intensidade do choro. Embora prefira '_berrar_', não acho estranho traduzir '_gueuler_' por '_chorar_'


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> É bom chorar de vez em quando...


Apparently, _de vez em quando_ is elastic, definitionally.

at one time =  tudo de uma vez / de vez em quando
now and then  =	de vez em quando


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Does CHORAR translate as GUEULER?



Na verdade, eu não estava traduzindo _gueuler_, mas apenas ilustrando o uso da expressão. _Gueuler_ está mais para urrar ou os exemplos que o Carfer já deu. 

É bom beber/berrar/urrar/ de vez em quando.

Esse "un coup"é meio difícil de traduzir. Acho que a que mais se aproxima é essa que sugeri:

Ça fait du bien de boire un coup (boire un verre): Faz bem beber alguma coisa de vez em quando.
Ça fait du bien de pisser un coup: É bom dar uma mijada de vez em quando.
Ça fait du bien de gueuler un coup: é gostoso sair gritando de vez em quando.


----------



## tdcardoso

Carfer said:


> A minha dificuldade foi essa, por uma lado e, por outro, porque me pareceu que, nesse caso, deveria ser _'d'un (seul) coup_'. O que me parece que a frase quer dizer é que faz bem chorar/gritar um bocado e arrumar de vez a coisa. Quando sugeri '_um pouco_' era nesse sentido, mas provavelmente os brasileiros entendem _'um pouco'_ como significando só '_pequena quantidade_', acepção que também é nossa, embora tenhamos outra, a que equivale a chorar um bocado, que tem mais que ver com a duração do que com a quantidade ou a intensidade (e _'um bocado/um pouco'_ pode equivaler a um período relativamente dilatado). Clarificado isto, estou de acordo consigo. Quanto à expressão equivalente, quiçá _'duma só _vez' cubra melhor o sentido.


Ah, entendi agora, Carfer! E concordo com o 'um pouco', agora.


----------



## Audie

Parece, então, que '_boire un coup_' (=boire un verre) na expressão '_ça fait du bien boire un coup_' poderia ganhar esse sentido da versão de GOODVIEW ('_de vez em quando')._


----------



## Carfer

tdcardoso said:


> Ah, entendi agora, Carfer! E concordo com o 'um pouco', agora.


 
De qualquer modo, devíamos considerar a sugestão do Goodview. É bem possível que ele tenha razão, se bem que, para mim, _'boire un coup'_ corresponde ao nosso _'beber um copo', 'pisser un coup'_ significa _'dar uma mijadela'_ e fico com dúvidas em relação _a 'gueuler un coup'_ porque me parece que _'gueuler'_ já comporta por si o significado de '_berrar' _e que acrescentar _'un coup'_ não adianta nada_. Também_ não me recordo de alguma vez ter visto a expressão além de que _'gritar'_ se costuma dizer _'pousser un coup de gueule'_, mas também é verdade que o meu francês tem acompanhado o declínio geral do idioma (e, já agora, o meu próprio) e está um bocado enferrujado.

P.S. Entretanto a Audie entrou com o seu post, que não tinha visto quando respondi.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Eu entendo que nessa expressão "_un coup_" significa uma vez.

_Encore un coup_: mais uma vez.
_À tous les coups_: todas as vezes.

Diferente de _d'un coup_ ou _d'un seul coup_: de uma (só) vez.

Portanto, _boire un coup_ seria _beber uma vez_. Estando implícito que não é todas as vezes que é bom beber mas em certas ocasiões ou, de vez em quando.

OBS: Quando digo _beber uma vez_, não estou traduzindo para o português mas apenas seguindo uma linha de pensamento.


----------



## Carfer

O Dicionário Word Reference FR-ES traduz _'boire un coup'_ por _'beber un trago'_ http://www.wordreference.com/fres/coup


----------



## Nanon

Audierunt said:


> Parece, então, que '_boire un coup_' (=boire un verre) na expressão '_ça fait du bien *de* boire un coup_' poderia ganhar esse sentido da versão de GOODVIEW ('_de vez em quando')._


Pode sim, dependendo do contexto.
Eu acho que "un coup" possui um valor atenuativo geral que abrange a  frequencia, a quantidade e o tempo. "Boire" pode ser usado sem  complemento para designar um hábito alcoólico .  "Boire un coup" é mais ocasional. Com "ça fait du bien de gueuler un  coup", quem fala não grita uma só vez ou uma só palavra, mas ele põe  limites, como o Carfer bem disse.



GamblingCamel said:


> Mais tant que l'expression « boire un coup » est utilisée, elle indique que l'ivresse n'est pas le but recherché.





Carfer said:


> _Também_ não me recordo de alguma vez ter visto a expressão além de que _'gritar'_ se costuma dizer _'pousser un coup de gueule'_


Sugestão acertadíssima, e o seu francês não tem nada de ferrugem .


Carfer said:


> O Dicionário Word Reference FR-ES traduz _'boire un coup'_ por _'beber un trago'_


O dos, quién sabe . Quero dizer que pode ter esse mesmo valor geral, sem especificar _cuán grande es el trago.
_Porém_, _eu traduziria _"Tu veux boire un coup ?" _como _"¿Quieres tomar algo?"
_


----------



## GOODVIEW

Carfer said:


> O Dicionário Word Reference FR-ES traduz _'boire un coup'_ por _'beber un trago'_ http://www.wordreference.com/fres/coup



Temos várias outras expressões, dependendo da região:

Tomar um goró (gíria)
Tomar um mel (pronunciado _mé_ neste caso) (gíria)
Beber água que passarinho não bebe

e muitas outras...


----------



## syl2o

Wooooow taõ mundo respondendo. Obrigado a tudos. Gosto do seu thread Gambling Camel, explicando a significacão "de un coup".

Então eu diría:

E bom tomar um goró, mesmo que não tem alcohol, neh!

E bom gritar/abrir as goelas de vez em cuando.

VALEU!

Sylvain


----------

